# Reputable breeder of toys in California?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The AKC has a Grand Champion Points Ranking, by breed, state and year. Clarion’s Wicked Affair, followed by Summit Happily Ever are tops in points. The poodle breeders, all know each other of of one another. If they aren’t breeding, they know whose dogs they admire and who is. I’ve called a fair number of breeders and there wasn’t one who wouldn’t share a lead. You can also get on a waiting list, people drop off all the time. It also helps to have a few conversational talking points, like you were recommended by PF, congratulations on your top toy, or so and so breeder spoke highly of you. Get the best toy you can and enjoy the process of finding one. You can meet some nice folks along the way.


----------



## Cindy12 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you so much for your terrific advice! I really appreciate it and have reached out to Clarion's Wicked Affair -- I will follow your tips. Nice folks indeed--I love what they do. Thanks again!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

I second your instincts about Scarlet's Fancy Poodles. It's easy to get caught up in those adorable puppy photos, but rather like a magic trick, it's what you don't see that matters. 
I also second Clarion, and will toss Ash's Mystical Poodles in for consideration. They're just over the Nevada border a bit, west of Vegas, if that's not too far. We have several members with pups from both breeders. 

You can find more info on both by using Search. 

Good luck and stay in touch!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

You can find Gail Zamora's contact info here.


----------



## vanydog (Aug 23, 2019)

I live in California as well and so far like these toy breeders: WE GOT PUPPIES ,
Nursery | Rainbow Toy Poodles , and 
Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders . I'm not sure how reputable they are, but they seem to health test and have nice dogs.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Rainbow is in Utah and about three years ago strongly considered getting a puppy from them, and found them very responsive, but were so far away from me and at the time, said she only sells with limited registration. You can ask her about DNA testing and she'll provide that info, but how extensive it is I don't recall. Their sires and dams have very impressive pedigrees, which are listed on their site. 

Clarion's name has come up multiple times on PF with positive reviews. I'm not familiar with We Got Puppies, but they're cute. Ask either of these two about DNA testing on sire/dam.


----------

